# Links > Tutorials >  slackware tutorial

## tripkaos

λοιπον επηδη δεν υπαρχει ειπα εγω ο master του linux ας φτιαξω ενα!!!

http://www.conres.com/~jeffa/linuxins.htm

http://www.slackware.com/

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6845
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6845

αλλα δεν ειναι ολοκληρομενο

----------


## AncalagoN

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6845


Κάνε ένα μικρό edit και βάλε το .gr 
Επισης θα χαρώ να σε βοηθήσω(μόλις μπω στο αγμν,επόμενες μέρες δλδ).

----------


## tripkaos

το συγκεκριμενω τυτοριαλ ειναι για ρουτερ για το awmn!!!

μηπως θα μπορουσε να γινει υπομνημα καποια στιγμη?

----------


## tripkaos

υποψην το τυτοριαλ δεν ειναι πληρες 100% αλλα συνεχεια θα γινετε update ως που να παρει μια ποιο ολοκληρομενη μορφη...θα προσπαθησω να βαλω και screenshots και πολλα extra...ευχαριστω σε οσους με βοηθησαν και σε οσους εσπασα τα νευρα για να με βοηθησουν

----------


## [email protected]

μπορεις να το βγαλεις στο net?

----------


## Ataraxos

> http://outliner.dti.awmn το tutorial τελειωσε!!!!


Βλέπετε αυτή τη σελίδα αντί για το δικτυακό τόπο που περιμένατε;  ::

----------


## tripkaos

κανουμε boot up απο to cd

κανουμε login ως root

μετα γραφουμε cfdisk

διαγραφουμε ολα τα partitions [Delete]

δημιουργουμε 2 νεα partitions [new]

create a new logical partition [logical]

size (in MB): xxx

xxx = ποια ποσοτητα μνημης εχει εχει το συστημα σας?128mbsdram τοτε το partition πρεπει να εχει παντα την διπλασια ποσοτητα σε μνημη δηλαδη 256mb partition.Αν εχετε 256sdram τοτε θα πρεπει να φτιαξετε ενα partition με 512mb...κ.τ.λ.

add partition at end of free space [end]

[ type] : 82 (linux swap)

το αλλο partition θα ειναι οτι χωριτικοτητα μας περισεψε απτον σκληρο [primary] [bootable] και [type] : 83 (linux)

αφου εχουμε τελειωσει με ολα αυτα παμε στο [write] γραφουμε yes στην ερωτηση και [quit]

οταν βγουμε παλι στο command line πληκτρολογουμε setup

Slackware linux setup(version 9.1.0)

ADDSWAP (set up your swap partitions) 

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SWAP SPACE DETECTED...Do you wish to install this as your swap partition?

επιλεγουμε < Yes >

SWAP SPACE CONFIGURED

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SELECT LINUX INSTALLATION PARTITION...

επιλεγουμε < SELECT >

FORMAT PARTITION /dev/hda*

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SELECT FILESYSTEM FOR /dev/hda*

επιλεγουμε ext2 και < ok >

SELECT INODE DENSITY FOR /dev/hda*

επιλεγουμε 4096 και < ok >

DONE ADDING LINUX PARTITIONS TO /etc/fstab 

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SOURCE MEDIA SELECTION

1 (install from a slackware cd or dvd)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SCANNING FOR CD OR DVD DRIVE 

auto (scan for the cd or dvd drive (recommended)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

PACKAGE SERIES SELECTION εδω ψηφηστε μονοι σας γιατι δεν ξερω τιποτα!!!

[X] Α Base linux system

[X] AP varius applications that do not need X

[X] D Program development (C, C++, Lisp, Perl ,etc.)

[] E GNU Emacs

[X] F FAQ lists,HOWTO documentation

[] GNOME The GNOME desktop for X

[X] K Linux kernel soure

[] KDE Qt and the K desktop Environment for X

[] KDEI International language support for KDE

[X] L System libraries (some needed by both KDE and GNOME)

[X] N Networking (tcp/ip,uucp,mail,news)

[] T tex typesetting software

[] TCL tcl/tk script languages

[X] X XFree86 X Windows system

[X] XAP X applications

[X] Y Games

Αφου επιλεξαμε τα καταληλα πακετα παταμε < ok >

SELECT PROMPTING MODE...

Full Install everything (almost x GB of software) (x = αναλογος με τις επιλογες στο προηγουμενο μενου η χωρητικοτητα αλλαζει)

Newbie use verbose prompting (and follow tagfiles) (μας δινει την δυνατοτητα να επιλεξουμε καποια πακετα που ισως να μην τα χρειαζομαστε)

menu choose groups of packages from interactive menus

expert choose individual packages from interactive menus

custom use custom tagfiles in the package directories

tagpath use tagfiles in the subdirectories of custom pat

διαλεγουμε Full και μετα < ok >

INSTALL LINUX KERNEL

bootdisk use the kernel from the installation bootdisk

cdrom use a kernel from the slackware cd

floppy install a zimage or bzimage from a dos floppy

skip skip this menu(use the default /boot/vmlinuz)

διαλεγουμε cdrom και < ok >

CHOOSE LINUX KERNEL 

/cdrom/kernels/bare.i/bzImage 

επιλεγουμε < ok >

MAKE BOOTDISK 

skip

επιλεγουμε < skip >

MODEM CONFIGURATION

no modem

επιλεγουμε < ok >

ENABLE HOTPLUG SUBSYSTEM AT BOOT? 

επιλεγουμε < yes >

INSTALL LILO

simple Try to install LILO automaticlly

expert Use expert lilo.conf setup menu

skip Do not install LILO

επιλεγουμε simple και < ok >

CONFIGURE LILO TO USE FRAME BUFFER CONSOLE?

standard use the standard linux console (the safe choice)

640x480x256

800x600x256

1024x768x256

Διαλεγουμε τι θελουμε αναλογα με τι υποστηριζει η vga και οθονη που θα χρησημοποιησουμε και παταμε < ok >

OPTIONAL LILO append="<kernel parameters>" LINE

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SELECT LILO DESTINATION

Root install to super block(not use with XFS)

Floppy install to a formated floppy in /dev/fd0 (A :: 

MBR install to master boot record(possibly unsafe)

επιλεγουμε MBR και < ok >

MOUSE CONFIGURATION

ps2 PS/2 port mouse

επιλεγουμε ps2 και < ok >

GPM CONFIGURATION

επιλεγουμε < no >

CONFIGURE NETWORK

επιλεγουμε < yes >

ENTER HOSTNAME

(εδω βαζουμε το ονομα που θελουμε να εχει ο ρουτερ μας)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

ENTER DOMAINNAME FOR 'your router name'

(εδω βαζουμε το ονομα που μας εχουνε δωσει απο το Access Point)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SETUP IP ADDRESS FOR 'your router name'

static ip 

DHCP

loopback

επιλεγουμε static ip και < ok >

ENTER IP ADDRESS FOR 'your router name'

(εδω βαζουμε μια ip που μας εχουνε δωσει απο το Access Point)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

ENTER NETMASK FOR LOCAL NETWORK

(εδω βαζουμε την netmask που μας εχουνε δωσει απο το Access Point)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

ENTER GATEWAY ADDRESS

(εδω βαζουμε την gateway που μας εχουνε δωσει απο το Access point)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

USE A NAMESERVER?

επιλεγουμε < yes >

SELECT NAMESERVER

(εδω βαζουμε την ip του nameserver που μας εχουνε δωσει απο το Access Point)

επιλεγουμε < ok >

CONFIRM NETWORK SETUP

επιλεγουμε < Accept >

CONFIRM STARTUP SERVICES TO RUN

[] rc.atalk netatalk appletalk file/print server

[X] rc.bind bind (domain name system)server

[] rc.cups cups print server

[X] rc.httpd apache web server

[X] rc.inetd the bsd inetd deamon

[X] rc.ip_forward activate ip packet forwarding

[] rc.lprng lprng print server

[] rc.mysqld the mysql database server

[] rc.pcmcia pcmcia/cardbus card services

[X] rc.portmap rpc portmapper daemon

[] rc.samba the samba file/print server

[] rc.sendmail the sendmail server

[X] rc.sshd the sshd(seure shell)deamon

επιλεγουμε < ok >

CONSOLE FONT CONFIGURATION

επιλεγουμε < no >

ooooooops!!!κατι εγινε και δεν θυμαμαι κατι εδω αλλα δεν ειναι συμαντικο!!!

TIMEZONE CONFIGURATION

EUROPE/ATHENS

επιλεγουμε < ok >

SELECT DEFAULT WINDOW MANAGER FOR X εδω ψηφιστε μονοι σας

xinitrc.xfce the cholesterol free desktop environment

xinitrc.blackbox the blackbox window manager

xinitrc.fluxbox the fluxbox window manager

xinitrc.wmaker windowmaker

xinitrc.fvwm2 F(?) virtual windows manager(version 2.xx)

xinitrc.fvwm95 fvwm2 with a widows look and feel

xinitrc.twm tab window manager

επιλεγουμε < ok >

WARNING: NO ROOT PASSWORD DETECTED

επιλεγουμε < yes >

αν ολα πηγαν καλα θα βγει ενα μυνημα

SETUP COMPLETE

επιλεγουμε < ok >

Slackware linux setup(version 9.1.0)

EXIT

επιλεγουμε < ok >

και τωρα παμε στα ωραια...

wget http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... arch-1.tgz

installpkg swaret-1.6.2-noarch-1.tgz

cd /etc/

wget http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... waret.conf

cd ..

swaret --update

swaret --upgrade kernel-ide
swaret --upgrade kernel-modules
swaret --upgrade kernel-headers
swaret --upgrade kernel-source
swaret --upgrade iptables
swaret --install ts
swaret --install net-snmp

swaret --install quagga

lilo (αλλιως ξεχαστε τον router σας δεν θα κανει boot)

πριν το reboot 

pico /etc/quagga/snmpd.conf

pico /etc/quagga/quagga.conf

pico /etc/quagga/ripd.conf

pico /etc/quagga/ospfd.conf

pico /etc/rc.d/rc.M (γραφουμε τα εξης....)
(στο τελος)

#start the snmp deamon:

if [-x /etc/rc.d/rc.snmpd ]; then

./etc/rc.d/rc.snmpd start

fi
#zebra

if [-x /etc/rc.d/rc.zebra ]; then

./etc/rc.d/rc.zebra start

fi

τα παραπανω γινανε με τη βοηθεια του spirosco
βοηθησε και ο thcp,ο thanosch και ο pater_familias...
ειναι το πρωτο που φτιαχνω...καντε ποστ αποριες...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Eπιτέλους κάτι για να έχουμε...

----------


## Thanosch

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Eπιτέλους κάτι για να έχουμε...


Αντε βρε μπαγασα Mick, τωρα θα κοιμασαι ησυχος  ::   ::  


Μπραβο outliner, καλη προσπαθεια. Δεσμευομαι να βοηθησω να το βελτιωσουμε τεχνικα και αισθητικα απο το ΣΚ που μας ερχεται.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

::

----------


## nantito

> 


Κοίτα χαμόγελα οι Slackwareάδες...

----------


## tripkaos

μπηκε στο site του spirosco ενα how to...

http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... l-2422.php

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> http://outliner.dti.awmn το tutorial τελειωσε!!!!
> 
> 
> Βλέπετε αυτή τη σελίδα αντί για το δικτυακό τόπο που περιμένατε;


τωρα δουλευει κανονικα...

http://10.37.61.4/viewtopic.php?t=5

----------


## DVD_GR

για εμας που ειμαστε σε αλλο νομο μπορει να γινει κατι για να εχουμε προσβαση στα updates του οδηγου???
Επισης επειδη συντομα θα στησω και εγω το linuxaki μου,
μηπως εχετε προχειρο κανα www των πακετων του spirosco???

----------


## jabarlee

δες στο http://spirosco.awmn.gr

κάτω που λέει slackware  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

thanks...

----------


## tripkaos

το site ειναι down....το δικο μου...

----------


## nodas

μπορει να γινει ενα how-to για την εγκατασταση των καρτων wi-fi σε slackware

μετα τις οδηγιες του spirosco για εγκατασταση του kernel 2.4.26

μου βγαζει συνεχεια κατα την εκκινηση του μηχανηματος 
error στα modules κατι για orionco pci :

----------


## m0bius

> μπορει να γινει ενα how-to για την εγκατασταση των καρτων wi-fi σε slackware
> 
> μετα τις οδηγιες του spirosco για εγκατασταση του kernel 2.4.26
> 
> μου βγαζει συνεχεια κατα την εκκινηση του μηχανηματος 
> error στα modules κατι για orionco pci :


Πές μας τι errors, καλύτερα στο Troubleshooting, ή στο Linux μήπως μπορούμε να σε βοηθίσουμε!

----------


## Ad-Hoc

> μου βγαζει συνεχεια κατα την εκκινηση του μηχανηματος 
> error στα modules κατι για orionco pci :


Φορτώνεται το module για orinoco_pci ενώ στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει τέτοια κάρτα που να χρησιμοποιεί το module αυτό με αποτέλεσμα να βαράει το error αυτό.

Κάνε recompile τον πυρήνα αφού βέβαια τον έχεις κάνει configure ώστε να μην υποστηρίζει orinoco κάρτες εφόσον δεν έχεις καμία.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Sorry....τώρα είδα οτι υπάρχει σε άλλη ενότητα απάντηση  ::

----------


## nodas

ενα τutorial για slackware βασισμενο στο τutorial του tripkaos
το πρωτο fest στo slackware την ιστοσελιδα του spirosco και καποια troubleshooting

θα ανανεωνεται  ::  

για τυχον λαθη ας το δει καποιος

και αν θελει καποιος μπορει να το συνεχισει...mrtg snmp bind και τα λοιπα

----------


## nodas

σε acrobat για να ειναι ευκολοδιαβαστο

----------


## tripkaos

μπραβο ρε nodas...  ::

----------


## nodas

ανανεωθηκε το tutorial

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΔΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΕΣ

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Για Slackware 10.2 ισχύουν τα ίδια ;

----------


## trendy

Ναι η εγκατάσταση μένει ίδια, τα πακέτα αλλάζουν.

----------

